
Show HN: Target demanded candidates for your apprenticeship - recruitly
http://recruitly.co/
======
recruitly
Listen, I am terrible marketer so like Thomas Edison it will be probably take
10,000 iteration before I get it right.

Kindly have another look at it, and provide any feedback you may have because
communication is my weakness.

